# Unable to air up to higher preset (Accuair e-level)



## peitrus (Aug 27, 2011)

This problem happens after I've saved a ride height preset to a height that is above 50% inflation (i.e. Button 3 for a taller ride height to get over speed bumps etc). 

After airing out to a lower ride height (Button 1), and pressing on the preset that was saved above 50%, the rear bags only inflate to 50%. 

But any presets that are saved with a setting less than 50% can easily be achieved when pressing that preset button.

All height sensors are intact with no damage. Has anyone had this issue or maybe a resolution? Thanks in advance


----------



## Airassisted (Nov 12, 2009)

Do you have enough air volume to do that? we may need more information....

What kind of car?
How big is your Tank?
Did it ever work, is this a new install?


----------



## peitrus (Aug 27, 2011)

This is for a Jetta sportwagen. I have a 5 gallon skinny tank. The setup was working fine for almost the last two years. This issue only came upstairs couple of months ago.


----------



## Rcbowman369 (Mar 26, 2008)

Can you raise the car above 50% manually? ie the arrow buttons. Also does the yellow light around the #3 button flash or stay solid after pressing #3? If you can raise manually, and the light is solid then you may just need to re calibrate the system.


----------



## peitrus (Aug 27, 2011)

Rcbowman369 said:


> Can you raise the car above 50% manually? ie the arrow buttons. Also does the yellow light around the #3 button flash or stay solid after pressing #3? If you can raise manually, and the light is solid then you may just need to re calibrate the system.


Yes sir, I am able to raise the car manually by pressing the white arrows with no complications. The #3 buttons does remain solid yellow upon pressing the button. 

Also, I would like to mention that the front struts do adjust to any height I have set for the preset button. 

Looks like I'll need to recalibrate the system. Thanks for the advice, I'll be sure to report back with the results. But I think it might be best to recalibrate with stock wheels mounts since my fenders are sitting on my wheels at its lowest setting.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

i have seen some customers accidentaly hold the preset button too long and save a new preset at a lower height. I've also seen that after a cars battery has been jumped(with elevel still hooked up) the Elevel ecu changed the presets, and wouldn't allow you to change them after. Everything else still worked like it should have. but like you said, It can't hurt to re calibrate.:thumbup:


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

recalibrate. if you don't have success call the company you purchased from and ask them for some advice.


----------



## peitrus (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for the help gentlemen. Ive been out of town and too busy to swap out wheels to re-calibrate. But this weekend I will definitely do the task and report back :beer: Hopefully that will do the trick :thumbup:

Update: 
Recalibration was a success! Forgot I swapped out the rear bags and should've recalibrated the system.


----------

